# [SOLVED] Hardrives Don't exsist



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I decided to try Linux as an operation system. When i installed it my computer went mental. So decided to give up on the Linux and go back to WIndows Xp. Ran the CD installer, It then says there are no hardrives found.....
Check BIOS it says there are 2 100GB Hardrives, however the BIOS does look different. So i decide then to use fdisk to repartion them. I manage to make a active partitioned drive. When formating i notice it was extremely quick and the free space didn't seem too much.
So i decided to run chkdsk and it spat out:

195,310,688 Kilobytes disk space
195,310,656 Kilobytes Free

32,768 bytes in each allocation unit
6,103,459 total allocation units on disk
6,103,458 avaible allocation units on disk

655,360 total bytes memory
544,784 bytes free

To me for 2 100GB Hardrives that seems to me incorrect

Please i have been trying to fix this for some time. I don't consider myself a computer tard but this is sending me into depresion!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

BIOS looks different? Thats worrying.
Clear the CMOS by jumper and then adjust BIOS to boot from CD. Let the windows install proceed to the stage where it details your hard drive and see if it looks correct.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*



Houndog777 said:


> BIOS looks different? Thats worrying.
> Clear the CMOS by jumper and then adjust BIOS to boot from CD. Let the windows install proceed to the stage where it details your hard drive and see if it looks correct.


Not too sure what you mean by Clear the CMOS by jumper. But i have booted by CD it only gets one step. Press Enter to install windows....ERROR. No HDD!

A quick update I am lucky enough to have another Vaio Laptop Handy and decided to go to the extreme of placing one of my hardrives from the Kaput one into the working one. It detected it fine and allowed me to install Windows on it, it ran all fine. So i decided to put it back in the Kaput one thinging possibly it will force it back to reconizing it if the windows was requesting a boot. No luck. When it came to loading an underscore just sits there blinking at you as if to laugh at your vain attempts.

This all pionts at the probelm isn't the hardrives them selfs but the laptop. However. When i placed the hardrive from the none Kaput one into the Kaput one it started to load it up. However during the load it would flash a blue screen with some writing on and reboot, it then trys to fix its self to no evale. 

So.....It doesn't reconize HDD at all, but it sort of does as it at least tried to load the other HDD????

I'm leaning towards it being a BIOS problem which scares me as i've never dealt with flashing BIOS before as its dangerous. But thats all i can see is left.......

So any tips on getting BIOS updates for a VAIO VGN AR21S Latop? and how to install them.

I remember reading up on this a little. What would happen if i unplugged the Laptop's battery...I.e. The battery on the Mother board. I am going to keep trying none extreme ways but they are all seeming futile.

By the Way thanks for the Reply


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Hi, unplugged from mains, remove the main battery first, then remove the battery on the motherboard for about 5mins. This will clear the CMOS and return your BIOS to it's default settings.
Replace the motherboard battery and your main battery, boot, enter Setup or Boot Options, adjust to boot from cd and try to install windows.
(when i advised Clearing the CMOS by Jumper I was presuming you had a desktop pc)


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeah that didn't work Everything is exactly the same. I am going to retry fdisk etc see if that works now


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/downloads/updates/updates.asp?site=voe_en_GB_cons&c=0&s=VGN-AR&m=2418
No BIOS there! Firmware for hard disks, but this seems a bios problem.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

---------------Update----------------
Nothign worked again

Yeah I know i went on there forum weeks ago too and no reply what so ever Sony have the worst customer support. If i can find out what type of mother board i have in there is there i way i can refrence it to bios types?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

No
BIOS for laptops are customised by the OEM


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

am concerned your BIOS looked "different"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

try here
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/select-system.pl


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Forget what i Just said I found them.

THe Bios Version i have is R0160J6

I quick google search and up comes a Vaio page with the download.

So now what how to i get these files to flash?


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

From what i've read. You need to piont to the files from command promt.? 

I can get a file on to the hardrive by putting it in the working laptop but i was thinking can i not just put it on the Boot disk its self. I have WinImage so i could just add the files to the disk and the i prosume that if i just typed in A:\Setup.exe it would run?

When i downloaded the file its instruction were to open the file, in theory that what i would be doing?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Found a BIOS.........
http://www.vaio-link.com/downloads/beta/beta.asp?site=voe_en_gb_cons&c=0&s=VGN-AR&m=2418


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeah me too. But how do i install it?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Download the file and run it.
It will extract a ROM file and winPhlash, put the ROM file on a floppy or usb drive.
You'll need the DOS startup files on the floppy and bios flash installer.

But which one?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Hi,
Did you notice I edited my last post.....winPhlash is for use in Windows ..............sorry!

It's back to Sony to hunt for advice.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Are you sure that the File won't run on this Computer and try and install the Bios on here as the installtion instruction on the Website seem to indicated that all you do is run the file and it will auto-maticly do the update?
"Use this roll-back BIOS if you wish to return to originally preinstalled BIOS after installing an updated BIOS version. 

1. Make sure the computer is connected to the mains and exit all running programs. 
2. Download this update and save it to your hard drive. 
3. When the download is completed, locate the downloaded file in the location you specified. 
4. Double-click the downloaded file to start the installation. 
5. Follow the on-screen instructions to perform the installation (DO NOT INTERRUPT THIS PROCESS!) 6. The computer will automatically shuts down when the installation is complete. 
7. Wait a few minutes before you restart your computer. "

I don't want to end up with 2 messed up laptops


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Usually the WinPhlash kit/zip file together with the new BIOS update, has a DOS version. The DOS version is phlash.exe. The kit also comes with a README or instructions on how to run this. I hope this helps.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Thank you Trigger!
I've been pulling at what little hair I have left, trying to get info for a DOS install of a Vaio BIOS from the Sony website.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Ok I am sort of feeling stupid;

What do i need to do.

I have a single .exe file 

How do i get this onto a bootable CD? and make it run

I am sorry for requesting a spoon feed but my Head is really hurting now and i have taken my laptop apart now too many times lol

Also i fell out of my atic today because the ladders broke and i really hurt my self but not enough for people not to laugh at me


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

There is a newer on here http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...SYS-01175118-UN.exe&ip=PHBSYS-01175118-UN.htm

IF you update via DOS, look for PHLASH.exe or PHLASH16.exe if present together with the BIOS update file.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeah sorry but i am confused????

What do i do now?

I have a single file its a .exe

I need to get it on to a bootable CD

I am sorry for the spoon feeding but i've be at this for so long and i feel i am so close but there is a massive wall in the way

And btw thanks to every one and your mega paitence, you've made a lifer out of me ill try my best to repay the forum with my knowledge


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

*WARNING!!!*
I have done this only 2 times and was lucky (I guess). If the flashing fails, it may render your motherboard and the whole laptop useless... an expensive door stop or paper weight. 

If you do not feel confident about this, PLEASE DO NOT PROCEED! Get a professional or bring it a repair shop. Sorry but I cannot guarantee this will work in your situation as it had in mine.

Proceed at your own RISK!!!
======================================
If you do not have the PHLASH file, you can d/load from here:

http://www.biosman.com/bios-flash.html

THINGS TO REMEMBER:

To use this file, boot into DOS mode.
Prepare a DOS bootable floppy or a CD version equivalent
Copy PHLASH.EXE and the BIOS update (name-of-bios.wph) file into the DOS floppy/CD
Boot from floppy or CD
In DOS, run *PHLASH.exe name-of-bios.WPH*
If errors about a memory manager being present appears then make sure to edit CONFIG.SYS and REM DEVICE=HIMEM.SYS and REM DOS=HIGH in the floppy or in the CD version.

====================================


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

OK but the file downloaded is a .exe file. I am guessing i need ot extract it out of the setup file but how?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Use WinZip or ZinScan (Evaluation).


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Hey guys i am back i have gone through 40 CDs trying to make a boot disk with the BIOS on but none of them are working. I am using WinImage to create an image for an windwos 98 boot file. Yet it doesn't want to work am i going about it the right way


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Try this:

http://www.biosflash.com/e/bios-boot-cd.htm


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeah getting the same problem it isn't running the WinPhlash.exe file it says bad command

it says "Command or filename not recognized" but its there


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

It would not run WinPhlash because it is for Windows. You must run Phlash or Phlash16 which is in DOS mode. Did you read my previous reply.. the one with the WARNING? 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/solved-hardrives-dont-exsist-275036.html#post1623531

I think it is all there...


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeah sorry about that i could have sworn it said WinPhlash....ohh well

I have corrected my mistake only to be kicked in the teeth yet again.


'Platform Signature Not found in the interface'

I've tried all the Phoenix ones on the website you gave and tried both BIOs updates newer and older. In each combination (another 12 CDs down the pan lol)

I am guessing this means there is an compatability error some where, 
but the BIOs i have already installed is Phoenix so there shouldn't be???


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

May I know the exact command that you used? Also may I know the DOS boot CD that you used?


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

I used the one you recommended, and 'Phlash.exe ro16oj6.wph'


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Try this DOS ISO image. Burn this to CD using ImgBurn. 

http://www.allbootdisks.com/downloads/ISO/AllBootDisks_ISO_Image_Downloads25/DOS6.22_bootdisk.iso


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

That one won't even let me run the Phlash.exe


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

So with the DOS 6.22 ISO, were you able to create the boot CD? Were you able to boot into DOS? You mentioned about 'it would not let you run PHLASH.EXE'. Any errors?


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeha sorry should get more Detial....


It loads the Dos up but when i type in Phlash.exe r0160j6.wph

ANd it just says 'Bad command or file doesn't exsist'


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

The boot CD should also contain the 2 other files... the PHLASH.exe and the bios_file.WPH

Is this your case?

EDIT:
According to this page http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...voe_en_GB_cons&c=0&s=VGN-AR&m=2418&os=7&osl=1

The BIOS file is R0162J6.WPH

Where did you get your BIOS update? It looks like you have a different bios file.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

The BIOS is the actual version i have on my laptop that i got of the Vaio Website

Both files are on i put them on


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*



SectorCluster said:


> The BIOS is the actual version i have on my laptop that i got of the Vaio Website
> 
> Both files are on i put them on


When in DOS prompt and you enter DIR, does it show you PHLASH and the bios file within the list? If yes, try running PHLASH alone and see if you get the same (file not found) error. Consider also if PHLASH.exe has case sensitive parameters.

Also I must apologize for the confusion but check the Vaio website link specific for your model of laptop (VGN-AR21S). I cannot seem to find the bios update that you have right now (R0160J6).

Btw in the name R0160J6, the letter R is followed by ZERO and not the letter O.


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeah there aren't any BIOS version for the WIndows XP version just a BIOS version for Vista the one you found. And knowing what BIOS i have already instaled on the laptop I serach for it and found it.

ANd the recommened boot disk is having the same error once i got it running.

'Platform Signiture not found in interface'


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

What BIOS level is currently installed?

About XP/Vista BIOS... AFAIK they are one and the same as the BIOS is hardware related. I thinking if WinPhlash.exe has a Vista or an XP version but I really doubt. Assuming this is only for Vista (and considering all the headache in forcing an update through DOS), I would try installing Vista and run the BIOS update for Vista.

But this is not what I am concerned about. Having read the thread again, the original problem is that BIOS does not see the correct hard drive or something like that, am I correct? Aside from updating the BIOS, what other things have you attempted or tried to do to resolve this issue? I am asking because, it seems that we have not addressed the initial problem.

I am assuming that before while still in Linux and even the OS before this, you have a good running system. This alone tells you that you have good working BIOS. It is only until recently when you tried to install back XP that it said there were no HDD found. You checked in BIOS and there it tells you it has 2 100GB hard drives. You ran CHKDSK and it gave you a report. This part confuses me because XP install says you do not have an HDD installed but CHKDSK gives a report that you have one. Hmmm, did you run CHKDSK using the same XP install CD that you used earlier to install Windows? Also, what XP install CD are you using?

If it is OK with you, forget about updating the BIOS first. Here's what I need you to do...

Physically remove the hard drive and use it on another PC (via a USB connected enclosure). There you will see if immediately if you have 2 100GB drives or 1 x 200GB(?) with 2 partitions. You will also know if you have SATA or PATA drive. 

Format the drive as you please. 

Reset CMOS and set BIOS to default. 

Put the hard drive back in and try installation of XP again.

EDIT:
I came across some information that AR21S is using SATA (no wonder). Follow the steps in the page below to install XP..

http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...aio/Original/AR2_Drivers.zip&ip=RAID_AR21.htm

Also download ORIGINAL drivers and Utilities from here (near bottom of page):
http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...d.asp?site=voe_en_GB_cons&c=0&s=VGN-AR&m=2418


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

OK, I agree in not updating the BIOS as not only is it difficult but dangerous.

1. I have Physically remove the hardrives I have 2 100GB FUJITSU SATA HDD

2. I Then did insert them into another Sony laptop i am lucky to have (well only 1 of them as the other laptop only has one slot) I ran the Windows CD it found the HDD and not only found it successfully installed it and ran it on the other laptop.

3. I have reset the CMOS and set BIOS to default, I unplugged a battery fromthe motherboard and left it for 10 minutes. However i can only see one side of the motherboard so there could be a battery underneath that i can't get to. However i only think 1 would be on the motherboard.

4. Once reinserted nothing change what so ever.

Just a quick question just preparing for the worst case senario. What could a recyle from my laptop I am thinking HDD's Memory? Blue Ray drive? Even Screen?

BTW Trigger I am unbelieveable greatfull for your continuous help mate your a legend


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Sorry for the late info... Please see EDIT part of my previous reply... I believe that would do the trick...



TriggerFinger said:


> EDIT:
> I came across some information that AR21S is using SATA (no wonder). Follow the steps in the page below to install XP..
> 
> http://support.vaio.sony.co.uk/down...aio/Original/AR2_Drivers.zip&ip=RAID_AR21.htm
> ...


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Well I think it's safe to say I love you Trigger.

I am now the prowd owner of a removable floppy drive and i am currently loading windows onto my laptop!!

Not finsihed yet but this is the closet i've been for a long time!

I'll hopefully tell you the good news later today!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

:heartlove :grin:

Good Luck. With a little bit of luck on our side :1angel:, you will have a fully running system anytime soon. 

If anything comes up, you know what to do... :grin:


----------



## SectorCluster (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Yeah Full Running Indeed I am at this moment messaging you off my fully running VGN-AR21S!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

glad you have it sorted


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Hardrives Don't exsist*

Good JOB! Thank you for the update. I am so glad to hear you got it working again.

Some suggestions just in case...


Try nLite if you want to slipstream the drivers needed with XP (yes, I believe this include the SATA drivers. That way you do not need the floppy drive anymore. Play around with nLite, it's fun learning what you can do with it. Refer to this site for instructions:

http://icrontic.com/articles/slipstreaming_windows_easy


 If you want to keep using the floppy drive, make sure you save the drivers in CD just in case you will need it in the future.


----------

